# Need Help!!!



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a 2013 can am outlander 1000xt and I recently took it to the shop bc I missed up the drain plug I got it back Thursday and left it in the bed of my truck and I rode it today for 5 mins. when the engine light started flashing and say hi temp and limp home mode can anyone help me


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Is the replaced plug good? I don't know diddly about canned hams but nothing runs right without enough oil. Could have overheated. Check the easy stuff: enough oil, enough water, belt good? On brutes if the voltage goes low it will trip the computer up and throw it in limp mode. Got a lot of accessories on it?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Check fuse boxes, my renegade has 2...one in front and one at the rear. I had that happen before and it turned out to be a fuse in the rear box, wasnt blown, but also wasnt working correctly. If that doesnt do anything then maybe someone else will chime in or i will think of something better.


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

The plug should be good I took it to the Can Am dealership so I hope so...And I don't have any accessories on it it's stock

Im keep the fuses tomorrow


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

One of my fuses in the middle had a little water on it so I dried it off and washed my radiator off got to wait until tomorrow bc its raining


----------

